# Looking at making a fattie.



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

I have been watching and reading posts on fatties for awhile now. I want to make 1 and feed the family, so I have some questions for our fellow fattie makers.

  So does anyone have a recipe or a guideline on making a fattie? How big to make it or how many people it could feed? How thick should I make the patty? What to stay away from spice, filling or smoke wise?  Any input or guidance would be appreciated. Thx. Charlie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Charlie,

You can use just about anything you want in a fattie.

I like to start with 1 1/4 lbs of sausage, and just roll it out in a 1 gallon zip lock bag.

Here's a thread on making one that may help you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243516/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 24, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> You can use just about anything you want in a fattie.
> 
> ...


 Thx Al Great....


----------



## sauced (Jan 31, 2017)

Watch out......you and the family are gonna be hooked on Fatties!! The combinations are endless!!

I like to do a 50/50 mix of sausage and ground beef.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

I think I am hooked already..... one of the first things I am going to try out when I get back home.... We have some really good andouille we made that I would like to try in it, And maybe some cheese and onion...   not sure but it will happen...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2017)

There's a few ways to go about making a fatty. A few tips:

1. Go light on the fillings don't go overboard

2. Use thin cut bacon and stretch the bacon.

3. get creative!

These links should help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/67581/fatty-rolling-tutorial-w-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial

Fatty Cannon:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257473/fatty-cannon


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Thx. dirtsailor. I'll keep the links so i can start the experiments.....


----------

